# To Retain or not to Retain . . . that is the Question.



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

out of what type of breedings would you retain a doe kid? And would it matter about does mammary systems/milk-production? Or would it be better to bring in different does than to keep homebreds? :wave:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I would definatly try to bring in and or retain out of does with nice udders and milk production. Hmm, my favorite lines would have to be.... I have my favorite animals, not so much just favorite lines.... If that makes sense... :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

See I cannot make up my mind whether to retain or sell all. I definitely want to keep a doeling out of my Rosasharn doe because that doeling will have EXCEPTIONAL Rosasharn breeding on both sides. And the doelings out of my Inspiration doe will be just beautiful and Saca herself milks really great and I just can't make up my mind . . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are all nice bloodlines, but that's not exactly what matters when it comes to retaining a goat. I've seen goats w/ magnificent bloodlines that don't turn out to what was expected. So you're looking at what to retain this spring??? You need to wait til your prospects are born and then decide once you can see and touch them. The lines may be good, but sometimes they'll come out differently then what you expected. 

Here's what I do...If I have a pair i'm almost sure I want a kid from...I put down "doe kid will be retained" etc. If they come out differently then what I am wanting...I sell. If I really can't decide when they're still babies I will keep them a little longer. I have quite a variety of bloodlines and i've had some come from quite unknown farms and had everything I was looking for in my dairy goats. I've had some come from real well known dairy bloodlines and not come out exactly how I hoped. 

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

exactly the answer I was looking for! Thanks, Chelsey and Kylee! :grouphug:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I do the same thing KW farms does- I have a breeding page and put retained on the ones that we might keep-here is how I did mine-
http://www.whiteoakboergoats.net/ourbreedingschedule.htm


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Kylee too. One of the breeders I've noticed the most consistency with (in our area anyways) is Anna of Camanna. She has some nice animals and tells you the truth, whether they are show quality or not, faults and good points. At least, she has with me. . . . plus, she's super nice too!  Can't beat that! 

Combining genetics is always a gamble. . . . some of your best animals put together won't always give you what you want. It's a risk, it's certainly fun when you do get awesome kids!


----------

